# 2012 Challenge 15/52



## gstanfield (Apr 6, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week fifteen:

Easter


I posted this one up a little early so people can plan ahead as needed, sadly I'll be at work and missing my little people dressed up nice for church and then going egg hunting afterwards  Have a wonderful Easter everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 8, 2012)

*I found another one!*

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nicely done, wvdawg!


----------



## carver (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute shot Dennis,that boy gets bigger everytime I see him!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww he's so cute in his lil suit!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks ya'll - hard to believe he is almost three!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 14, 2012)

Got to admit I was at a total lost as what to do for this CHALLENGE then Rebecca came hope with some props and wondered what I could figure out  So as a team effort her props my idea I came up with this one  Peeps, Chocolate rabbit, Jelly Beans, some colored eggs and a bit of fake grass and TA DA


----------



## gstanfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Great job guys!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks yummy Mike!  Nice colors!


----------

